# Hole in clapboard allowing birds to nest



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Who knows why it's there, and that does not really matter at this point.
Looks like the board above the hole is split so someone has to remove two boards using a flat bar, crows foot bar and a sawsall with a long blade to nip off the hidden nail under the clapboard at the top.
Once it's open clean it out, add some insulation, may need to install a patch of OSB, some Tyvek or even a piece of Tar paper then install two new pieces of siding.
Leave it like it is and waters can get in there and rot out the sheetrock, and wood behind the wall.
A couple of taps on the wall and the birds are going to fly out of there, there's no need to net them or kill them.


----------

